# AGC deals



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I need to find some grocery deals to use my AGC's on. So swaggers and irazooers post some of the deals you are finding on amazon.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

at amazon I look under grocery then warehouse deals....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Busha Browne Spicy Jerk Sauce (foodservice), 32-Ounce Packages (Pack of 2)
by Busha Browne
Be the first to review this item | Like (1)
List Price: $26.66
Price: $17.77 ($0.28 / oz) & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details
You Save: $8.89 (33%)

Save an extra 15% with Subscribe & Save: Sign up to have this item delivered at a regular interval of your choice, and the current price drops to $15.10 ($0.24 / oz) . Shipping is always free. No fees, no risks, no obligations. See details


I just bought the above jerk sauce....I like it on chicken and pork and on stir fried rice! Sweet and spicy.....yummy goodness! Enough for a year maybe 2...


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

jamala said:


> I need to find some grocery deals to use my AGC's on. So swaggers and irazooers post some of the deals you are finding on amazon.


Anything in pecticular or just basic good deals ? 
Since I cook & shop pantry style I tend to go for staples. My last order was 8 lbs. of dry non-fat milk which I use for baking, cooking, & greek style yogurt making. 

Besides the warehouse section as mpillow wrote also try 
the special offers section which will list the other areas - manger's special, subscribe & save (you can always cancel after your first delivery). 

When I'm amazon shopping I usually have 4 tabs open & calculator plus a scratch pad to scribble on.


~~ pelenaka ~~
thirtyfivebyninety: Swagbucks Rewards


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks yall, I was just hoping for some great deals. I shop pantry style too and cook almost everything from scratch. I will check out the jerk sauce it sounds like something my kids would like.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my kids really like it....a little goes a long way!

there were some quaker grits awhile back for cheap and I did see a 5 grain cereal for a good price in the warehouse section....great addtn to make bread healthy and hearty....it was a 6 pack of 18 oz cans for under $20...it would need brown sugar for mu kids to eat it!

When you cash out on superpoints you can get walmart cards...I posted the food deal at walmart online down in SE&P...got my diapers and rice today...waiting on pinto beans.


----------

